# This idiot got what he deserved.



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## Saleenxx (Sep 22, 2009)

Haha! I bet he feels like an idiot...


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

some people have no brains.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHA
oh, it gets funnier the more you watch it! And when you realize that the horse's kick and *thwump* is in time to the music!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope he didn't get any serious injury.
And I hope it was painful. >)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bahaha. That is too funny. The big dummy won't do that again will he? lol!


----------



## jumpingstar (Sep 21, 2009)

sometimes people are so stupid and he definatley got what he deserved!hahaha


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, what an idiot!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know. Was he trying to get it to move forward across the street or was he just stupid? He got up and kept going so I'm thinking he was actually trying to help move it along.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Didn't look like the horse needed any help getting across the street...He was just walking behind its butt then gave it a good squeeze for some unknown reason o.o


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought he was clapping his hands behind it... I don't know, people can be ignorant...


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

it sounds like its in india or something! He got up and walk away, but left his hat on the ground.......hmmm........


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

hahaha... it really doesn't matter what he was _trying _to do.... it didn't work either way... and as a result we get to laugh at his stupidity, and hope he never does that again


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

hhil. oh my godness. some people have no brains. he got kicked in the face?? and yet he got up and walked towards the horse again. STUPID!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

He probably should not have gotten right behind the horse like that, but he didn't deserve that... It's not like he hit the horse, he simply clapped his hands at it..? I've clapped my hands at a horse before to get them to move away from me. That doesn't mean I deserve to be kicked in the face.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

He followed the horse clapped at it and at last put his hands on it.
Doing that in an already stressful situation (was it a parade or something?) and it doesn't ereally look like he had any buisness there. He just wanted to scare the horse and get a show.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Either way it was a one minute video and we don't know the story. I hate that people laugh and call others stupid when they don't know the deal. I've seen tons of people clap their hands behind a horse to get it to load on a trailer or whatever. clapping your hands behind a horse might make you dumb but kicked in the face... this is a thread that belongs on fugly.


----------



## rangergirl56m (Jan 15, 2009)

that looks painful....


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

IMO the horse was walking fine, didnt need to be clapped at and it was allready nervous. He shouldn't have touched the horse when it was so stressed out and spooked, thats why he got kicked.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

Obviously, we don't know the story, but it's my opinion that the horse was moving along quite fine. I clap my hands at my horses all the time, but I don't take them to parades, make them nervous, then have strangers run up behind them clapping... that's asking for trouble. Perhaps he didn't deserve to be kicked in the face, but honestly, what he did was entirely stupid and unnecessary. He should have expected as much from a horse that nervous.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

how do you know he was a stranger?


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I suppose I don't, but to a horse, anyone running up behind them is a stranger.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...did I mention I'm PMSing????


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> ...did I mention I'm PMSing????


Ha ha, I inferred as much. ;]


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> I suppose I don't, but to a horse, anyone running up behind them is a stranger.


So all of us deserve to be kicked in the face at some point in time, because we've all walked up near the rear of a horse.

I'm sorry but while I don't think the guy should have done what he had done in an already keyed up environment, I don't condone a horse for kicking when someone\something touches his rump either. They both need to learn a few things.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

LeahKathleen said:


> Perhaps he didn't deserve to be kicked in the face...


If you read more closely, you'll see that I don't think he deserved to be kicked in the face either. I don't condone a horse kicking, but we all know that horses are unpredictable. That's why I always teach every young horseperson I encounter not to approach a horse from the rear, and certainly don't do so in a frightening, unnessesary manner. Any horse can become spooked and kick out - not that they should, but you should still know better than to create a situation that could possibly cause the horse to feel threatened.

Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

so the question is.... what did he do AFTER he got up????


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Regardless of why, I still laughed. He got up and walked away and seemed fine so I don't feel too bad.


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> so the question is.... what did he do AFTER he got up????


He *obviously* had another cerveza (beer) :shock::wink: silly lol


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Srsly? Sometimes I shake my head.

morganshow posted a video about a jackass who was flat out abusing the crap out of a horse forcing it to pull a log and it kicked his brains in. She posted it as a funny video, and nearly everyone jumped on her for being sadistic and "Oh dear god, that's NOT funny, you're SICK!"

And now, we have a video of a poor innocent guy, which, however dumb or ignorant he may be did NOTHING to warrant getting kicked, and it's priceless? :-| The idiot who BROUGHT the horse to the parade and let it be a danger to others is the one who deserves to get kicked! I would never DREAM of having my horse in a parade unless small children could run under her legs without her even blinking.

Obviously, I always find pain amusing, but I don't get why people freaked out over the abuser getting kicked but think it's hilarious when a bystander gets booted?


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

They just liked bashing morganshow.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Regardless of why, I still laughed. He got up and walked away and seemed fine so I don't feel too bad.


Ya I was surprised he got up so quickly. But I tink he might have been in a daze because he didnt pick up his hat.... or he was jus in a rush! Im not goona lie I laughed pretty hard when I saw it, part of it was the people in the backgrounds reactions.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok, in all honesty... who runs up behind a horse, claps its hands, claps the tail, and expects it to end well?
As an experienced horseperson, I know **** well to stay away from the hind end in a high-stress environment like that horse was in. Even loading on a trailer, I don't get behind the horse.
What's the first thing you learn about horses? Don't stand behind them. What does common sense tell you? To not go running up behind a prey animal and touch its butt. 
I have one word: darwinism.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Poor animal and a bunch of idiots.


----------

